# Baked Beans



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I've tried a LOT of baked beans recipes & a lot of them were good, but this is one I've been tinkering with for a couple of years & today it was right on. Just thought I'd share it.

8 slices bacon, cooked & chopped

5 tsp onion powder

1 green bell pepper (optional)

50-60 oz your choice beans

1/2 cup light brown sugar

1 cup BBQ sauce

2 tbs ketchup

1/4 cup maple syrup

1 tbs apple cider vinegar

1 tbs Dijon mustard

2 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp black pepper

Combine all ingredients in smoker-safe pan & smoke at 250-275 for 2-3 hours.













Smoked Beans 1- ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Aug 20, 2015


















Smoked Beans 2- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Aug 20, 2015






TW


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2015)

That sound good and thanks for sharing. My Wife likes her BB more sweet and would love yours. I like a little more bite from Mustard. One of these days I want to nail down a recipe that starts with Dry Navy Beans, maybe with a few others, and eliminate using the preflavored canned Baked Beans...JJ


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> One of these days I want to nail down a recipe that starts with Dry Navy Beans, maybe with a few others, and eliminate using the preflavored canned Baked Beans...JJ



When you do, JJ, let me know.  I, too, would like a great, truly from scratch recipie.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 21, 2015)

Yours sounds great, I will have to give them a try. I got a good recipe from a person on here (smoking Husker) that I really like, it is called three bean casserole, but I always take it as a side and is a great hit. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 19, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> When you do, JJ, let me know. I, too, would like a great, truly from scratch recipie.


I am doing some tomorrow,,,,will let you know how they come out..


----------



## eatlarge (Jan 18, 2016)

This recipe is awesome!! I brought a double batch to my "out-laws" B-party Saturday night for everyone to try. Needless to say, I was bitched at by my "favorite sister-in-law" for bringing them. "Those are'nt going on my table in my house" !!!  Guess what? I did'nt bring any leftover beans home.

Silly city girl!!


----------



## tbern (Jan 18, 2016)

Those look great, thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jan 20, 2016)

EATLARGE said:


> This recipe is awesome!! I brought a double batch to my "out-laws" B-party Saturday night for everyone to try. Needless to say, I was bitched at by my "favorite sister-in-law" for bringing them. "Those are'nt going on my table in my house" !!!  Guess what? I did'nt bring any leftover beans home.
> 
> Silly city girl!!


We really like'em & I'm glad they were a hit for you!

Thanks for letting me know.

TW


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey TW, That's a great looking batch of beans!!

Nice job!

Thanks for sharing the recipe!

Al


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sound good and thanks for sharing. My Wife likes her BB more sweet and would love yours. I like a little more bite from Mustard. One of these days I want to nail down a recipe that starts with Dry Navy Beans, maybe with a few others, and eliminate using the preflavored canned Baked Beans...JJ


Here's mine-

1 pound dry navy beans(AKA small white beans)

3/8 cup molasses

2 teaspoons dry mustard

Can't get much simpler than that and it is very tasty given only 3 ingredients.

Parboil the beans for 15 minutes(or soak overnight), drain and place in the bean pot or DO. Add dry mustard and molasses, add boiling water 'til the beans are covered by 1 inch of water.

Cook at 325° until beans are soft. Check often and add hot water to cover as needed.

You can modify by adding 2 1 inch cubes of pan fried salt pork. My Grandmother's recipe called for 1/4 teaspoon of ginger. In the past I have added 2 TBS brown or raw sugar, but no longer do.

IMHO this will be a great base for "doctored" beans.

Good Luck


----------



## dubfastr32 (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried your receipt and my whole family loved them. It's been like 3 months since I've made them and they still tell everyone how awesome they are.  The only change I'll do next time is cut a little syrup out. They are really sweet as is. Next time I make ribs, I'm making more of these beans.


----------



## h22lude (May 29, 2016)

I'm making this right now.  The sauce is great.  I used a little less than 50oz of beans but it still seems like way too many beans.  I mixed it all together and the sauce doesn't seem to cover even 50% of the beans.  How am I doing this wrong? lol

Edit: Just finished cooking my ribs.  Not sure what went wrong but when I used 50 oz of beans, there were way toof many and not enough sauce


----------

